# Am I wasting My Time?



## Joey (Sep 3, 2006)

I've been looking at picking up a a Standard R34 GTT for a while now, however just can't seem to get anything near a decent quote? Now i expect to pay top end for insurance but some of the qoute's ive been getting have been quite surprising. I'm 28, 3NCB, No claims or points on licence, car would be parked on a drive, would be doing minimal miles a year (2000-3000 i'd say). The lowest qoute I found online was just over 2k (Standard R34 GTT). Elephant came back with a quote for £3.5k lol. Now I really would like to get one, however not prepared to at those premiums. I'm beginning to think I am wasting my time?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Probably depends on things not mentioned in your post. 

Have you tried The Insurance Factory?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't bother with on line comparison sites imho. Check out specialised insurers (adverts at the back of car mags etc.) and phone them up.

I'm with A-Plan at the moment, and get a decent price. I toyed with the idea of getting an MX5 recently, and confused.com wanted slightly more for that than I pay for my GTR (all mods declared on the GTR and including business use).


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm also with A-Plan.. All Mods declard at GBP540 a year..

Online comparison would be a waste of time !


----------



## Joey (Sep 3, 2006)

Yes think i migt have to ring around a few specialist companies. Must admit, my post code probably doesn't help things. I'm currently with A-Plan for my current car (nothing exciting, BMW 318i) so may well give them a ring to see what they can come up with but not to hopeful to be honest


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I was paying less than £800 a year on a 33 gtr when I was 28 with an east London postcode with a plan. You just need to pick up the phone

mook


----------



## Joey (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm also East London/Essex side. I'll call a few companies up tomorrow and see what they can come up with. Cheers


----------

